# Book against christian idenity: racism, pre-adamite...etc.



## Mayflower (Jul 25, 2009)

Does anyone knows some good books which deals against the theology of christian idenity movement and their teachings on racism, pre-adamite and that flood was not worldwide...etc ?


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 25, 2009)

Genesis?


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jul 25, 2009)

I haven't thought about "identity" in quite some time. Many moons ago, before becoming a Christian, I had a few acquaintances who called themselves "identity" so I am somewhat familiar with that heretical sect (or cult).

There are probably books on individual identity groups or individuals (Aryan Nations etc...), but I am not familiar with a simple book that refutes their claims from a theological, historical, and even genetic basis. If there isn't, there should be, because adherents of one shade of identity or another are more common then one might think.


----------



## Southern Twang (Jul 25, 2009)

CHRISTIAN IDENTITY MOVEMENT

Scroll towards the bottom for references. I haven't read any books on Christian Identity but am interested in learning more.

-----Added 7/25/2009 at 08:02:58 EST-----


----------



## Edward (Jul 25, 2009)

Do we really want to be linking to Stormfront?


----------



## Herald (Jul 25, 2009)

Edward said:


> Do we really want to be linking to Stormfront?



No.

Dewey, I deleted the link to Stormfront. Not exactly the type of place we want to link. I know you didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 25, 2009)

Mayflower said:


> Does anyone knows some good books which deals against the theology of christian idenity movement and their teachings on racism, pre-adamite and that flood was not worldwide...etc ?



There was a good issue of the Chalcedon Report several years ago called The Racialist Heresy. It probably footnoted some excellent sources.

Cheers,


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Jul 25, 2009)

There is a book called "Race Over Grace: The Racialist Religion of the Christian Identity Movement" by a Charles Roberts (who is apparently a Presbyterian and writes the book from a reformed perspective). I haven't read it, but it looks interesting, and I'm going to add it to my ever-increasing to-read list.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Race-Over-Grace-Racialist-Christian/dp/0595281974/ref=pd_sim_b_3]Amazon.com: Race Over Grace: The Racialist Religion of the Christian Identity Movement (9780595281978): Charles H. Roberts: Books[/ame]


----------



## Kevin (Jul 25, 2009)

Mayflower, Sadly I do not know of a good book that deals with the entire range of issues that you mentioned.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 26, 2009)

Noah's Three Sons by Arthur Custance
ACOL - CUSTANCE ONLINE LIBRARY ARCHIVE

You may also want to look up Beyond Roots II: A Deeper Look at Blacks in the Bible by Dwight McKissic and Tony Evans

It's actually much broader than the title and addresses the theology of most of these groups (including the 'curse of Ham' nonsense and things like the ISBE's quote that Egypt's ancient residents were caucasian....) from a biblical perspective.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 26, 2009)

Custance is very good. However, he does argue (very convincingly in my opinion) for a local/regional flood.

So his books do not meet the criteria asked for in the op.


----------



## TimV (Jul 26, 2009)

The big problem I've seen with dealing with these people is that there are a zillion different morphs of CI, so it's hard to generalize about them.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 27, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Custance is very good. However, he does argue (very convincingly in my opinion) for a local/regional flood.
> 
> So his books do not meet the criteria asked for in the op.



Wasn't recommending him for the regional flood view (I disagree there heavily). Just the anthropology part (Noah's three sons, origin of ethnicities....).


----------

